# Initng, init replacement for speedy-boot!

## jesus_was_rasta

Ciao!

Scusate l'OT, ma mi sembra un bel pacchetto da segnalare.

Sul forum ne parla l'autore:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-331844-highlight-initng.html

Se guardate le statistiche fatte dall'autore, si passa da un boot di 41 sec ad uno di 17 sec con gli stessi servizi avviati!  :Shocked: 

Che ne pensate? Mi piacerebbe sentire i pareri dei nostri Guru italiani  :Very Happy: 

Ciao!

EDIT:

Ho tolto il tag [OT], in effetti mi sembra piuttosto In Topic!  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

L'ho provato e funziona; naturalmente ha qualche problema di gioventù.

Mentre scrivo è uscita la 0.0.7, corro a provarla.

----------

## dappiu

Come idea sembra buona, lo provo subito, però mi sembra un po' poco documentato.

Chi l'ha provato può postare i problemi che ha avuto?

EDIT: Lo sto provando ma sembra avere un sacco, un sacco di problemi.

Potete provarlo, ma non lo sostituirei per ora a /sbin/init!!!

----------

## ogeidix

Impressioni ?

è realmente veloce ?

cmq non è la prima volta che sento parlare di init alternativi,

qualcuno ha avuto esperienze anche con qualcosa altro ?

se avete link thanks  :Wink: 

----------

## Lucacri

Quell'uomo è un mito: tutto il giorno per vivere va in giro con i camioncini a vendere gelati e la sera, cosi per passare il tempo, scrive un init script che dimezza il tempo di avvio  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  !!!

Cmq, sto installandolo ora per vedere se è davvero cio che il mio portatile richiedeva  :Smile: 

----------

## Dhaki

Grazie della segnalazione, lo provo e vi saprò dire com'é  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benve

 *ogeidix wrote:*   

> Impressioni ?
> 
> è realmente veloce ?
> 
> cmq non è la prima volta che sento parlare di init alternativi,
> ...

 

L'anno passato il progetto del corso di Sistemi Operativi di Bologna era riscrivere rc per far partire i processi in concorrenza. Ovviamente era un progetto universitario (quindi non molto curato) ma qualcosa di carino è venuto fuori

----------

## Mithrandir81

tanto l'avvio si fa una volta sola...

----------

## dappiu

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> tanto l'avvio si fa una volta sola...

 

Si ma con i portatili non è sempre possibile...

Se poi ci metti anche che software suspend 2 continua ad avere molti problemi, questa è un ottima soluzione.

----------

## SilverXXX

 :Shocked:   Fantastico, se mi dite che non vi pianta in asso continuamente lo metto su. Questo sarebbe da metterlo su tutti per fare bugfixes e passarlo a init di default per gentoo; altro che progetto serale, era ora che arrivasse un init veloce.

ps. non mi sembra cosi ot...... :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

Io ho avuto problemi con coldplug e keymap. Inoltre, non capisco gli errori di read/write nei file fifo in e out in /var/initng e /var/init-ng, sembra che questo avvenga quando /var si trova in una partizione diversa da /.

Per il resto funziona: per togliere ed aggiungere servizi si usa ng-update, analogo ad rc-update.

@Mithrandir81, vero, il boot si fa una volta sola. Però avere un boot veloce è piacevole e pratico se non hai il computer sempre acceso o non puoi usare software come suspend.

----------

## Guglie

non ho capito come si installa:

io ho copia-incollato lo script in un file di nome initng-0.7.ebuild e l'ho messo in /usr/local/overlays/local/sys-process

poi ho dato 

```
# ebuild initng-0.7.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'local/initng-0.7' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'local/initng-0.7' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading local/initng-0.7; aborting.
```

inoltre dopo aver emerso initng se volessi tornare al precedente metodo di avvio come devo fare?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> non ho capito come si installa:
> 
> io ho copia-incollato lo script in un file di nome initng-0.7.ebuild e l'ho messo in /usr/local/overlays/local/sys-process
> 
> poi ho dato 
> ...

 

fai una nuova directory che si chiama come l'ebuild (in questo caso /usr/local/portage/sys-process/initng/)

poi metti il file *.ebuild in /usr/local/portage/sys-process/initng/

e poi:

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-process/initng/initng-0.7.ebuild digest
```

e controlla di avere nel make.conf settata la dir per l'overlay:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"
```

dovrebbe funzionare... 

 :Very Happy: Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Fri May 06, 2005 6:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

soffre ancora di molti problemi di gioventu, e non e' adatto in ambienti hardened.

l'ho provato sul notebook e mi si inchioda quando tocca hotplug.

provero' piu avanti

----------

## Guglie

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fai una nuova directory che si chiama come l'ebuild (in questo caso /usr/local/portage/sys-process/initng/)

 

ok, avevo dimenticato di creare le directory initng ..

grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

è una figata!

ma l'implementazione di alcune cosa andrebbe cambiata e/o riscritta

ma per essere un prj allo stato embrionale direi che rende bene!!!

ma la cosa piu' bella è che come piattaforma di sviluppo per tale progetto

è stat scelta gentoo! quindi se la cosa va avanti (come mi auguro)

saremo i "primi" a beneficiarne appieno  :Very Happy: 

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Mithrandir81, vero, il boot si fa una volta sola. Però avere un boot veloce è piacevole e pratico se non hai il computer sempre acceso o non puoi usare software come suspend.

 

parole sante

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> ps. non mi sembra cosi ot......

 

anche secondo me non è OT

----------

## Dhaki

Allora, l'ho provato ma mi si avvia in modalità single, qualcuno sa perché? Ho messo nel lilo.conf

```
append = "init = /sbin/initng"
```

----------

## comio

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Allora, l'ho provato ma mi si avvia in modalità single, qualcuno sa perché? Ho messo nel lilo.conf
> 
> ```
> append = "init = /sbin/initng"
> ```
> ...

 

boh... prova a levare gli spazi... 

ciao

----------

## sourcez

Provato..la fase di init è velocissima! Peccato che si blocca al 93% quando dice che manca un secondo all'avvio;

da anche a me gli errori in scrittura su /var/initrg.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *Dhaki wrote:*   Allora, l'ho provato ma mi si avvia in modalità single, qualcuno sa perché? Ho messo nel lilo.conf
> 
> ```
> append = "init = /sbin/initng"
> ```
> ...

 

init significa appunto single

con gli spazi son 3 parametri.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

segnalo http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Initng che svela molti dubbi su alcuni meccanismi oscuri (che personalmente non avevo capito  :Sad: )

----------

## SilverXXX

Premetto che mi dà alcuni errori e il comando ng-update manca del comando show, ma a parte questo è di una velocità disarmante (mi sono cadute le @@ pensando al vecchio init, e alla fine che si merita visto questo initng). Appena completerà il comando ng-update con show, si potrebbe integrare in gento0 (così ci mangiamo ogni altra distro in partenza  :Twisted Evil:  ), passando gli script degli ebuild da init a initng.

----------

## comio

Qualcuno di voi ha fatto un confronto con l'opzione RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP in /etc/conf.d/rc?

ciao

----------

## koma

comio io quell'opzione l'ho provata, non funziona molto semplicemente, non funziona incasina tutto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *comio wrote:*   

> Qualcuno di voi ha fatto un confronto con l'opzione RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP in /etc/conf.d/rc?

 

Bella domanda e' quello che mi stavo proprio domandando

----------

## SilverXXX

Io l'ho sempre usata, ma initng va cmq MOLTO più veloce

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *koma wrote:*   

> comio io quell'opzione l'ho provata, non funziona molto semplicemente, non funziona incasina tutto.

 

Io l'ho provata, mi ha funzionato egregiamente, ma non ho rilevato alcuna diminuzione sensibile dei tempi di avvio....  :Confused: 

----------

## hardskinone

 *comio wrote:*   

> Qualcuno di voi ha fatto un confronto con l'opzione RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP in /etc/conf.d/rc?
> 
> 

 

Sì. Ho quell'opzione sempre attiva. Initng è più veloce.

Il "blocco" quando avvia coldplug sembra essere apparente, è non avvia la richiesta di login sulla prima consolle.

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io l'ho provata, mi ha funzionato egregiamente, ma non ho rilevato alcuna diminuzione sensibile dei tempi di avvio.... 

 

Idem, si recupera qualche secondo ma niente di particolarmente impressionante.

----------

## Guglie

da me la velocità di avvio è aumentata molto: mi boota in 15 secondi

però non fa partire nessun demone.. i servizi che voglio fare partire devo specificarli a mano in  /etc/initng/system.runlevel? o in /etc/initng/system?

----------

## hardskinone

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> da me la velocità di avvio è aumentata molto: mi boota in 15 secondi
> 
> però non fa partire nessun demone.. i servizi che voglio fare partire devo specificarli a mano in  /etc/initng/system.runlevel? o in /etc/initng/system?

 

```

ng-update --help

```

----------

## Benve

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   comio io quell'opzione l'ho provata, non funziona molto semplicemente, non funziona incasina tutto. 
> 
> Io l'ho provata, mi ha funzionato egregiamente, ma non ho rilevato alcuna diminuzione sensibile dei tempi di avvio.... 

 

Io sapevo che l'opzione c'era ma in realtà non era implementata

----------

## Guglie

grazie hardskinone, mi era sfuggito..

aggiungendo tutti i servizi ci mette circa 18 secondi invece di 30

----------

## Lucacri

Purtroppo io non riesco a far partire tutti i servizi che mi servirebbero!! Qualcuno sa come fare a creare un proprio "servizio" con initng?

----------

## SilverXXX

Io me ne sono fatto uno per la scheda di rete (anceh se quello p molto semplice). Cmq internamente sono piuttosto semplici, aprine uno simile e dovresti capire come farti il tuo.

----------

## mc619

e' in portage

----------

## comio

Allora... fatemi capire. Usando questo initng, tutta la gestione dei file di init va riscritta? :S Questo mi turba.

ciao

----------

## hardskinone

 *comio wrote:*   

> Allora... fatemi capire. Usando questo initng, tutta la gestione dei file di init va riscritta? :S Questo mi turba.
> 
> 

 

Se intendi che bisogna riscrivere i vari script che gestiscono i servizi la risposta è affermativa.

----------

## Dhaki

È fuori la versione 0.0.8

Changelog: Added support for stdout and stderr in config file, a bugfix for pcmcia that delayd boot 2 secs complaining

http://jw.dyndns.org/initng/

----------

## Thrain

L'ho provato ed è davvero velocissimo (in pratica impiega di più a fare non so quali controlli sul mio ReiserFS, succede anche a voi, all'avvio, prima che parta init in pratica?)

Mi turba un po' la mancanza di alcuni file di init... certo se venisse implementato come scelta di default alla fine non ci sarebbe più questo problema, sarebbe eccezionale! E poi non so se avete letto la discussione originale in inglese, all'inizio si parlava di qualcosa per imitare il Prefetch di Microsoft... poi non so se lungo la discussione l'argomento è stato mollato, ma pareva interessante!

Piuttosto allora... a me mancano mldonkey, irda e lisa... per gli ultimi due no problem, mentre il primo la vedo un po' più complicata!

E come la mettiamo secondo voi con le configurazioni in /etc/conf.d ? Non è che alla lunga, implementando le funzionalità che fornisce sysvinit, anche questo initng finisce per diventare lento come l'altro?

Ciao!

PS: È solo una mia impressione o i segnali di avvio possono essere MOLTO migliorati  :Very Happy:  ?

PPS: So che è solo un hobby serale dell'autore, infatti tutto quello detto sopra non era per critica, anzi! Ho già riavviato due volte in mezz'ora (e credetemi, non ci sono più abituato  :Very Happy:  ) per vedere come andava e son rimasto impressionato! Sarebbe fantastico se venisse sostenuto dai developer di Gentoo (e poi vuoi mettere l'anteprima che avremmo rispetto alle altre distro!!)

----------

## Guglie

 *Thrain wrote:*   

>  Sarebbe fantastico se venisse sostenuto dai developer di Gentoo (e poi vuoi mettere l'anteprima che avremmo rispetto alle altre distro!!)

 

è stato inserito in portage dopo meno di una settimana, quindi immagino che avrà un buon futuro  :Smile: 

----------

## ^Sporting^

 :Very Happy: 

stavo giusto reinstallando Gentoo sul mio notebook (l'ho mandato in assistenza x un problema e mi hanno formattato l'intero disco...)

nn manchero' di provarlo  :Laughing: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Purtroppo (almeno secondo me) perchè funzioni bene deve essere supportato dai dev gentoo, l'autore non penso abbia tempo anche per fare tutti gli init script di tutti i pacchetti che lo richiedono. Cmq già alcuni file in conf.d li legge  :Wink: 

----------

## Thrain

daemon/?dm non funziona da utente normale con kde se prima non accedo da root... capita anche a voi?

Tra l'altro non ho capito come si fa a spegnere il pc... halt non funziona  :Very Happy: 

PS: Va bene se posto qui i problemi o questo è solo un topic di discussione? Non vorrei finire OT  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## Dhaki

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> daemon/?dm non funziona da utente normale con kde se prima non accedo da root... capita anche a voi?
> 
> Tra l'altro non ho capito come si fa a spegnere il pc... halt non funziona 
> 
> PS: Va bene se posto qui i problemi o questo è solo un topic di discussione? Non vorrei finire OT 
> ...

 

Dai un occhiata a ngc

```
root@Viki ~ $ ngc --help

Next Generetion init Control.

written by Jimmy Wennlund <jimmy.wennlund@gmail.com

usage: ngc -[gudfrj] service

       ngc -[lsxqpn]

 -g     get; output just the PID.

 -u     up; start service.

 -d     down; stop service.

 -f     father; find out father to process.

 -r     reload; service data from disk.

 -j     startform, stops all services, and start just this one.

 -z     zap, mark it as stop, and removed from active services.

 -l     history; print last history.

 -s     status; List all active processes.

 -q     quit; kill initng (hang).

 -x     restart; initng (warm reboot).

 -p     print; Dump service cache on console.

 -n     print percent; For how many percent is your system up?.
```

Cmq come ha detto Guglie, penso che sia ben visto dai dev di gentoo, e quindi a breve anche gli init script arriveranno, spero

EDIT: fuori la versione 0.0.9. http://jw.dyndns.org/initng/

----------

## Thrain

È questo il problema... allora, per riavviare non c'è problema, al massimo vado di ctrl+alt+canc, ma per spegnere non so come fare! Premetto che con init andava tutto bene, comunque ho provato:

```

ngc -q

halt

```

e continua a non volersi spegnere (mi appare il messaggio System Halted ma rimane tutto acceso...)

Idee??

----------

## SilverXXX

Mi sa che per il momento lo spegnimento non c'è proprio.....

MA tanto con la velocità con cui macina adesso, non ci metterà molto

----------

## mambro

Ma nn sarebbe meglio far si che initng si adatti agli initscripts già esistenti piuttosto che riscriverli con sintassi diversa?  :Confused: 

----------

## Thrain

Già, lo spegnimento è completamente inaffidabile... ogni tanto va, ogni tanto non va... Penso che questo sia il problema maggiore ora come ora, e spero lo risolvano in fretta... per quanto riguarda tutto il resto va più che bene per essere alla release 0.0.9  :Very Happy:  !

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma nn sarebbe meglio far si che initng si adatti agli initscripts già esistenti piuttosto che riscriverli con sintassi diversa? 
> 
> 

 

Concordo ma penso ci sia qualche problema... e poi per init semplici la sintassi di initng sembra molto migliore (dal poco che ho visto)

Ciao

----------

## Dhaki

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Premetto che mi dà alcuni errori e il comando ng-update manca del comando show, ma a parte questo è di una velocità disarmante (mi sono cadute le @@ pensando al vecchio init, e alla fine che si merita visto questo initng). Appena completerà il comando ng-update con show, si potrebbe integrare in gento0 (così ci mangiamo ogni altra distro in partenza  ), passando gli script degli ebuild da init a initng.

 

Ho scritto un piccolo hack per implementare il comando ng-update show. Per vedere: http://jw.dyndns.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=9

----------

## SilverXXX

La versione 0.0.12 uscita da poco supporta anche reboot e halt, quindi consiglio di metterla su se lo usate, e potrebbe essere una buona occasione per chi non lo ha ancora provato; io lo metterò su appenba torno a casa dall'uni, poi vi dirò meglio.

----------

## SteelRage

installata l'ultima versione (0.12)...

Ora... Siccome il sistema si bloccava all'esecuzione degli script "halt" e "Shutdown"... Ho ben pensato di disinstallare initng... 

Stesso problema =_=

Ora... che pacchetto devo emergere per ripristinare tutto com'era prima (e avere di nuovo i comandi halt e shutdown funzionanti)?

aziee :**

Steel

----------

## Dhaki

 *SteelRage wrote:*   

> installata l'ultima versione (0.12)...
> 
> Ora... Siccome il sistema si bloccava all'esecuzione degli script "halt" e "Shutdown"... Ho ben pensato di disinstallare initng... 
> 
> Stesso problema =_=
> ...

 

Innanzi tutto quella non é di certo l'ultima versione. E ricordatevi che é sempre buona cosa chiedersi cosa si sta per fare installando un pacchetto in forte sviluppo. Adesso prova a riemergere sysvinit e vedi se risolvi.

Adesso come adesso lo sviluppo é alla versione 0.0.14, ma prima di installarlo controllate voi stessi se é veramente l'ultima, escono giornalmente o quasi.

----------

## tuxer

Ho provato ma non va nulla perché ho /var in lvm...

progetto interessante magari soprattutto per i portatili visto che il desktop lo accendo al massimo una volta al giorno!

----------

## btbbass

Deve essere davvero un bel progetto... ho letto il post in inglese (non tuttotutto) e vedo che le idee non mancano... Penso che l'autore stia facendo bene, ma avrebbe bisogno di una mano per documentazione e supporto.. se ne sapessi qualcosa non mi risparmierei, ma davvero non saprei da che parte iniziare!!

Non resta che augurare un buon lavoro!!

P.S. ( per  non-dev-user ) se non siete pronti ad affrontare INEVITABILI problemi , non installatelo, è ancora in fase embrionale, sarebbe STRANO se funzionasse tutto all perfezione

----------

## shogun_panda

Io l'ho provato, ma la cosa piu' fastidiosa e' che gli script non sono SysV compatibile...

E la cosa non va bene perche' cosÃ¬ o i pacchetti forniscono entrambi i tipi oppure limiti la liberta' di scelta...

L'autore dovrebbe pensarci...

Tutto IMVVVVHO ovviamente!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## SteelRage

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Innanzi tutto quella non é di certo l'ultima versione. E ricordatevi che é sempre buona cosa chiedersi cosa si sta per fare installando un pacchetto in forte sviluppo. Adesso prova a riemergere sysvinit e vedi se risolvi.
> 
> Adesso come adesso lo sviluppo é alla versione 0.0.14, ma prima di installarlo controllate voi stessi se é veramente l'ultima, escono giornalmente o quasi.

 

strano... l'avevo scaricata giusto ieri con subversion... vabè...

a parte questo... ho il piccolo problemino che sysvinit è masked...

qual'è il pacchetto analogo per un sistema non ~x86 (stabile, insomma)?

thx 

Steel

----------

## Sasdo

anche io l'ho provato e la cosa fastidiosa è che mi va in kernel panic al boot... :Sad: 

----------

## btbbass

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Io l'ho provato, ma la cosa piu' fastidiosa e' che gli script non sono SysV compatibile...
> 
> E la cosa non va bene perche' cosÃ¬ o i pacchetti forniscono entrambi i tipi oppure limiti la liberta' di scelta...
> 
> L'autore dovrebbe pensarci...
> ...

 

Si, hai perfettamente ragione, ma credo che nella todo list ci sia anche quella di un tool che converta da sintassi SysV a initng, da cosa ho capito... in effetti csoì non è molto comodo... penso che quando riceverà un po di supporto dai devel di gentoo (spero accada) sarà una delle prime cose di cui  preoccuparsi..

----------

## btbbass

Ho provato ad installare la versione 0.0.18, ma non riesco a farla funzionare, nel senso che il sistema boota con init v2.84 (quello che abbiamo di default)

Probabilmente è perchè ho genkernel, che quindi usa per il boot una initrd... come fare per ovviare l problema?

Oppure dipende dalla linea 

```

init=/sbin/initng 

```

nel file grub che devo mettere in qualche posto particolare?? (io l'ho messa in fondo)

----------

## federico

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> tanto l'avvio si fa una volta sola...

 

Vero..

```
server2 root # uptime

 13:55:09 up 472 days, 17:10,  1 user,  load average: 0.01, 0.01, 0.00

server2 root # exit

```

ma magari il mio portatile potrebbe esserne contento, vediamo che salta fuori...

----------

## .:chrome:.

finalmente mi sono deciso a provarlo.

ho messo il paccketto nel package.keywords, ho sostituito, nel grub.conf init=/linuxrc con init=/sbin/initng... però sembra che non sia cambiato niente

all'inizio stampa ancora INIT: version 2.84 booting...

evidentemente ho dimenticato qualcosa, ma mi sfugge cosa...

se può essere di interesse, io genero i kernel con genkernel

----------

## btbbass

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> finalmente mi sono deciso a provarlo.
> 
> ho messo il paccketto nel package.keywords, ho sostituito, nel grub.conf init=/linuxrc con init=/sbin/initng... però sembra che non sia cambiato niente
> 
> all'inizio stampa ancora INIT: version 2.84 booting...
> ...

 

Si, ci ho provato anch'io, ma fintanto che usi genkernel, niente initng...

Io ho fatto un dualboot con un altro kernel compilato a manina (prendendo le stessse impostaioni del genkernel), e da lì tutto funziona, nei limiti del possibile... nel senso che si è molto più veloce (provato la versione 0.18 e ci metteva 14 secondi, con servizi diciamo desktop-oriented) ma niente avvio automatico di kdm, e soprattutto, kde non funziona (carica a metà e poi torna a kdm)

Se non voi fare un dualboot, prova a cercare nel forum ufficiale di initng (ci si accede dal link del topic sul forum inglese di gentoo, prima pagina), lì c'è uno che mi consigliava di modificare la ramdisk (o quello che è) generata da genkernel, ma io ho lasciato perdere...

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> finalmente mi sono deciso a provarlo.
> 
> [cut] se può essere di interesse, io genero i kernel con genkernel

 

essih mi sa che è quello il problema: estrapola la config attuale del tuo kernel

ad esempio con un:

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /tmp/config
```

sempre se nel tuo kernel è abilitato

```
CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC
```

 (utilissimo imho),

lo dai in pasto a menuconfig e via ricompili.

Io ho emerso initng ieri e sono passato da un boot di 35 secondi circa

a 12 secondi :O tremendo, adesso lo metto su pure sul laptop dove 

di solito l'avvio dura anche di piu

----------

## .:chrome:.

che palle... dovevo immaginarlo che fosse quello.

grazie per la dritta

----------

## knefas

Messo su adesso...incantevole. Non un problema di sorta (va beh, si, qualcuno, alsa non va, un po' di errori...) ma una bbbomba. Circa 1/3 del tempo di boot precedente. Se ho tempo faccio le chart per bene...cmq consigliato.  :Smile: 

EDIT: nonostante gli errori nei moduli del kernel alsa....alsa va.  :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Posso chiedervi un vostro parere?

Come ha fatto l'autore di initng in tre mesi a tirar fuori questo super-init? è un genio lui, o prima NESSUNO aveva provato a scrivere un init più veloce?

EDIT: ho messo su l'ultima versione e mi dà un paio di problemi: non parte hotplug (ci guarderò, non è fondamentale) e quando do reboot, ferma tutti i servizi ma alla fine non fa resettare la macchina

----------

## btbbass

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Posso chiedervi un vostro parere?
> 
> Come ha fatto l'autore di initng in tre mesi a tirar fuori questo super-init? è un genio lui, o prima NESSUNO aveva provato a scrivere un init più veloce?
> 
> 

 

Un mix dei due, credo... esistono altre init più veloci di sysvinit, ma non sp perchè non sono usati in gentoo, e da cosa ho letto, non sono neanche  al passo di initng, che dovrebbe essere sulla carta il più veloce.. Naturalmente si potrà confrontare solamente quando sarà davvero completo, cioè sarà in grado di far partire tutti i servizi che fa partire sysvinit, facendo funzionare tutto (dalle versioni precedenti ad adesso credo funzioni molta più roba, ma itempi di load si sono allungati un pò, almeno sulla mia macchina). Detto ciòspero  abbia  molto supporto dai devel di Gentoo (anche se molti la tengono accesa sempre, io ho un portaitle, non mi sembra tanto brutto impiegarci 20s in meno..)

----------

## SilverXXX

Io ho provato alcuni degli altri initi più veloci di sysvinit (non mi ricordo in che distro però) ma cmq non era il salto che si ha con initng, se c'erano uno o due secondi era già molto.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Io ho provato alcuni degli altri initi più veloci di sysvinit (non mi ricordo in che distro però) ma cmq non era il salto che si ha con initng, se c'erano uno o due secondi era già molto.

 

beh perche' da quello che mi *sembra* di aver capito questo init avvia le robe in background, o sbaglio?

----------

## btbbass

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beh perche' da quello che mi *sembra* di aver capito questo init avvia le robe in background, o sbaglio?

 

No, non prorpio..

In pratica fa partire i servizi in parallelo, al contrario di sysvinit,  non appena sono soddisfatte le loro dipendenze.. Così, facendo partire più servizi in contemporanea, si ottimizzano le letture su disco, molto lente rispetto ai tempi di cpu, massimizzando e sfruttando al meglio le risorse disponibili. La cosa che mi fa strano è che nessuno ci abbia mai pensato prima, non che sia una cosa ovvia da realizzare, beninteso io non saprei dove metterci le mani, ma perlomeno come principio!! Comunque tanti complimenti all'autore!

----------

## Dhaki

 *btbbass wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   
> 
> beh perche' da quello che mi *sembra* di aver capito questo init avvia le robe in background, o sbaglio? 
> 
> No, non prorpio..
> ...

 

In realtà era già stato tentato dai dev di gentoo: l'opzione RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP non vi dice niente?

----------

## Benve

Se ne parla da tempo, tanto che era il progetto universitario del corso di sistemi operativi che ho dato l'anno passato.

Però noi per gestire le dipendenze usavamo make e i risultati non erano entusiasmanti

----------

## SilverXXX

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Se ne parla da tempo, tanto che era il progetto universitario del corso di sistemi operativi che ho dato l'anno passato.
> 
> Però noi per gestire le dipendenze usavamo make e i risultati non erano entusiasmanti

 

Ho capito, quindi la risposta alla mi domanda è: lui è un genio  :Laughing: 

----------

## btbbass

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   Se ne parla da tempo, tanto che era il progetto universitario del corso di sistemi operativi che ho dato l'anno passato.
> 
> Però noi per gestire le dipendenze usavamo make e i risultati non erano entusiasmanti 
> 
> Ho capito, quindi la risposta alla mi domanda è: lui è un genio 

 

...beh, visti gli ultimi commenti...  direi di si!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *btbbass wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   
> 
> beh perche' da quello che mi *sembra* di aver capito questo init avvia le robe in background, o sbaglio? 
> 
> No, non prorpio..

 

Però non è affatto un'idea stupida...

ci sono servizi che _devono_ essere disponibili a partire dal login, come la rete, mentre altri no... ad esempio, non so voi ma non me ne potrebbe fregare di meno che mldonkey parta - in background - 10-15 secondi dopo che io mi sono loggato e ho iniziato a lavorare.

----------

## Ic3M4n

riesumo il thread dopo 3 mesi di stasi per portarvi la mia nuova esperienza: 

dopo averlo abbandonato nel periodo in cui tanto se ne parlava causa troppa giovinezza del progetto e poca intenzione nel voler ulteriori casini ho deciso di riprovarlo in questi giorni sostanzialmente per due ragioni:

- è tornato il portatile dall'assistenza, e secondo me un programma del genere su un portatile ci andrebbe da dio

- è attualmente arrivato alla versione 0.3.2 ed erano tipo 3 mesi che non ne sentivo parlare.

beh... ne sono rimasto piacevolmente impressionato, hanno sistemato molti problemini che aveva, tipo il dover ricompilare baselayout ad ogni aggiornamento se se ne faceva un uso ibrido... 

inoltre ha il supporto per una grande varietà di programmi, attualmente riesco a garantire il mio utilizzo desktop senza nemmeno aver riscritto una riga dei file di init.

altro inoltre: beh... funziona   :Laughing:  non ho mai visto un'avvio così rapido su un mio pc.

----------

